# First "real" project - spider for my 1440



## LVLAaron (Feb 20, 2022)

Working on a spider for my PM1440GT. A513 DOM tube. (Wow, steel got expensive) 

I'm going to take a quarter inch off the outside diameter, and then mill some flats on each side, drill and tap.


----------



## mickri (Feb 20, 2022)

Looking good.  I made a spider for my lathe.  Here is the link to my thread on making the spider.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/making-a-spider-for-the-lathe.88933/


----------



## LVLAaron (Feb 21, 2022)

Disregard the extra ring. That was just for fun.


----------



## LVLAaron (Feb 22, 2022)

This is so much fun. Just need to make some brass tips and glue them in!


----------



## LVLAaron (Feb 24, 2022)




----------

